# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Khuyến mại giá vé máy bay trực tuyến của Vietnam Airlines

## hangnt

*Khuyến mại giá vé máy bay trực tuyến của Vietnam Airlines
*Tra cứu các loại giá vé bán trực tuyến
*Khuyến mại dành riêng cho giao dịch trên website của Vietnam Airlines* 
Giai đoạn xuất vé: Từ 25/11/2011 đến 27/11/2011

Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí khác.Thanh toán bằng tiền VNĐ theo tỷ giá ngân hàng tại thời điểm thanh toán.Số lượng chỗ có hạn. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Để tham khảo điều kiện giá. Quý khách vui lòng nhấn vào đây

*Cơ hội sở hữu vé máy bay miễn phí khi mua vé trực tuyến* 

Cơ hội sở hữu vé máy bay miễn phí dành cho các khách hàng sử dụng thẻ nội địa mua vé điện tử trên website của Vietnam Airlines (Vietnam Airline Portal) và thực hiện thanh toán trả ngay trên website hoặc thanh toán trả sau trên các kênh giao dịch điện tử ATM, Internet Banking của các ngân hàng Vietcombank, Techcombank, Eximbank, VIB, Vietinbank, BIDV, ACB, Military Bank

_Đợt 1: Từ ngày 1/4/2011 6 chủ thẻ nội địa có tổng giao dịch mua vé cao nhất (các vé đã được sử dụng trong giai đoạn từ ngày 1/4/2011 đến ngày 31/7/2011) sẽ được sở hữu vé máy bay miễn phí_

• 01 giải nhất cho chủ thẻ có doanh số cao nhất: 02 vé máy bay khứ hồi cho chặng từ Việt Nam đi các điểm Đông Nam Á hoặc chặng nội địa Việt Nam do Vietnam Airlines khai thác.
• 02 giải nhì cho 2 chủ thẻ có doanh số cao thứ 2: mỗi giải gồm 02 vé máy bay cho chặng nội địa Việt Nam do Vietnam Airlines khai thác.
• 03 giải ba cho 3 chủ thẻ có doanh số cao thứ 3: mỗi giải gồm 01 vé máy bay cho chặng nội địa Việt Nam do Vietnam Airlines khai thác.

Thời gian công bố danh sách khách hàng trúng thưởng: ngày 25/8/2011

_Đợt 2: Từ ngày 1/4/2011 6 chủ thẻ nội địa có tổng giao dịch mua vé cao nhất (các vé đã được sử dụng trong giai đoạn từ ngày 1/8/2011 đến ngày 30/11/2011) sẽ được sở hữu vé máy bay miễn phí_

• 01 giải nhất cho chủ thẻ có doanh số cao nhất: 02 vé máy bay khứ hồi cho chặng từ Việt Nam đi các điểm Đông Nam Á hoặc chặng nội địa Việt Nam do Vietnam Airlines khai thác.
• 02 giải nhì cho 2 chủ thẻ có doanh số cao thứ 2: mỗi giải gồm 02 vé máy bay cho chặng nội địa Việt Nam do Vietnam Airlines khai thác.
• 03 giải ba cho 3 chủ thẻ có doanh số cao thứ 3: mỗi giải gồm 01 vé máy bay cho chặng nội địa Việt Nam do Vietnam Airlines khai thác.

Thời gian công bố danh sách khách hàng trúng thưởng: ngày 25/12/2011

*Lưu ý*: Vé miễn phí chỉ bao gồm giá vé,  khách hàng trúng thưởng phải trả các khoản thuế và lệ phí khác ngoài giá vé.

*Khuyến mại từ Hà Nội đi Trung Quốc* 
Giai đoạn xuất vé: Từ 15/09/2011 đến 20/12/2011


Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí khác.Thanh toán bằng tiền VNĐ theo tỷ giá ngân hàng tại thời điểm thanh toán.Số lượng chỗ có hạn. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Để tham khảo điều kiện giá. Quý khách vui lòng nhấn vào đây

*Khuyến mại mua vé xa ngày* 
Giai đoạn xuất vé: Từ 01/07/2011 đến 31/03/2012


Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí khác.Thanh toán bằng tiền VNĐ theo tỷ giá ngân hàng tại thời điểm thanh toán.Số lượng chỗ có hạn. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Để tham khảo điều kiện giá. Quý khách vui lòng nhấn vào đây

*Khuyến mại từ Việt Nam đi Moscow* 
Giai đoạn xuất vé: Từ 05/08/2011 đến 31/03/2012


Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí khác.Thanh toán bằng tiền VNĐ theo tỷ giá ngân hàng tại thời điểm thanh toán.Số lượng chỗ có hạn. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Để tham khảo điều kiện giá. Quý khách vui lòng nhấn vào đây

*Khuyến mại từ TP.Hồ Chí Minh đi Hàn Quốc* 
Giai đoạn xuất vé: Từ 20/10/2011 đến 31/03/2012


Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí khác.Thanh toán bằng tiền VNĐ theo tỷ giá ngân hàng tại thời điểm thanh toán.Số lượng chỗ có hạn. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Để tham khảo điều kiện giá. Quý khách vui lòng nhấn vào đây

*Khuyến mại từ TP. Hồ Chí Minh đi Hong Kong*
Giai đoạn xuất vé: Từ 10/10/2011 đến 30/11/2011


Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí khác.Thanh toán bằng tiền VNĐ theo tỷ giá ngân hàng tại thời điểm thanh toán.Số lượng chỗ có hạn. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Để tham khảo điều kiện giá. Quý khách vui lòng nhấn vào đây

*Khuyến mại Việt Nam - Nhật Bản* 
Giai đoạn xuất vé: Từ 11/10/2011 đến 27/12/2011


Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí khác.Thanh toán bằng tiền VNĐ theo tỷ giá ngân hàng tại thời điểm thanh toán.Số lượng chỗ có hạn. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Để tham khảo điều kiện giá. Quý khách vui lòng nhấn vào đây

*Giá nội địa* 

Các giá dưới đây là giá một chiều, giá khứ hồi gấp hai lần giá một chiều.Giá chưa bao gồm VAT và các loại thuế, lệ phí khác.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ và những ngày lễ, tết, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Các mức giá dưới đây áp dụng cho các vé xuất từ ngày 16/05/2011 đến hết ngày 31/12/2011.Để tham khảo điều kiện giá. Quý khách vui lòng nhấn vào đây

----------


## hangnt

*Giá quốc tế* 

Các giá dưới đây chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Các mức giá dưới đây áp dụng cho các vé xuất từ ngày 01/04/2011.Để tham khảo điều kiện giá. Quý khách vui lòng nhấn vào đây


*Giá khứ hồi Việt Nam đi Mỹ* 

Giá chưa bao gồm VAT và các loại thuế, lệ phí khác.Các mức giá dưới đây là giá thấp nhất. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ và thời điểm quý khách mua vé, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Giá dưới đây áp dụng cho các vé xuất từ ngày 1/04/2011.Để tham khảo điều kiện giá. Quý khách vui lòng nhấn vào đây

----------

